
Intro to Quantum Information Science - furcyd
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3943
======
JoeDaDude
Not a MOOC, but I found this book well suited to beginners (such as myself):

[https://www.cambridge.org/core/books/quantum-computing-
for-c...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/books/quantum-computing-for-computer-
scientists/8AEA723BEE5CC9F5C03FDD4BA850C711)

------
thrwthrw93223
Are there any recommended Quantum Computing MOOCs for the beginner currently
out there?

~~~
SurfaceCode
Check out Umesh Vazirani's course from UC Berkley's open courseware. It's
accessible.

~~~
thrwthrw93223
Thanks. Can you provide a link? The edx course is down and the YouTube
collection I found has a missing video.

~~~
SurfaceCode
Hmmmm. I'm not sure. I can't seem to access it any more either. Sorry! :(

